# Please ID the Swordtail



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

Please help me figure out what swordtail is this...

http://photobucket.com/albums/v260/ravekiss/PlatyTetra/Sword/


----------



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

Is it a Neon or Green sword?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Its a neon sword http://petsolutions.com/product.asp_Q_pn_E_13500_A_Neon+Swordtail_E_
but it also could be a pineapple sword


----------

